# Gold Eeproms and Gold Pins



## rkbassin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello everybody I have a few questions. Ive got some nice gold eeproms and i would like to know what would be the best way to recover the gold. Then ive got 4 or 5 lb's of pins would deplating them in sulfuric acid and a battery charger be the best way to process them ?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 2, 2011)

I can guarantee that if you use the search button you will find answers.
Not only to your questions you just asked, but maybe even your next questions.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I can guarantee that if you use the search button you will find answers.
> Not only to your questions you just asked, but maybe even your next questions.
> 
> JimI can guarantee that if you use the search button you will find answers.
> ...


I second that.Who's gonna third it?


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 3, 2011)

WELL IVE USED IT AND NO ANSWER WORTH A ------IT FROM ANY OF YOU. THATS ABOUT ALL I GET FROM HERE SEARCH THE FORUM WHATEVER. I ASKED A QUESTION YOU DONT WANT TO ANSWER IT DONT POST A REPLY.


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 3, 2011)

WHAT IS YALL'S PROBLEM ?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 3, 2011)

It is actually your problem.

You just spam forum with things and questions which are simply to answer by yourself if you put any effort in searching. To say that there is nothing here about eproms and pins is just a joke. 

If you dont know how to search properly do this: Read whole forum, take notes, subscribe to and bookmark threads of your biggest interest.
Patience is virtue. http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=9413

Dont forget you are guest here. You asked and got answer. You have right to as, you may get answer. If you dont like that dont yell. If somebody tell you that you can find that here do what is suggested - read, I dont think you are 5 years old and needed to be brought to table by hand and then feed by silver spoon.


----------



## glondor (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. I have been searching the same topic. I have found loads of info. Look harder. Or not.....


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 3, 2011)

rkbassin said:


> WELL IVE USED IT AND NO ANSWER WORTH A ------IT FROM ANY OF YOU. THATS ABOUT ALL I GET FROM HERE SEARCH THE FORUM WHATEVER. I ASKED A QUESTION YOU DONT WANT TO ANSWER IT DONT POST A REPLY.



And I can almost guarantee that after this you dont get any answer in future. I dont like when somebody think that I am supposed to do all work for somebody else. You just proved one thing - you can type. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 3, 2011)

rkbassin said:


> WHAT IS YALL'S PROBLEM ?



Our problem is the fact that the forum is tired of people coming on here and asking the same questions over and over and over and over and people like yourself not wanting to do the work to find the information and wanting to be spoon fed the answers. You should have figured out how to do searches by now to find the information that is on the forum. I have been on here almost 2 years now and have asked very few questions. If I want to know something I do searches on the information that I am looking for and if I don't find what I am looking for then I ask the question in the open forum or ask in a PM to someone who can answer the question. You need to put in the effort and show you are trying to make head way in your processes to be taken serious here.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are searching eeproms, try other words like eproms, roms, chips.

Jim


----------



## glondor (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a reply I sent to rkbassin in reply to an email from him. I am posting it just to make sure I am not steering him wrong.


Many do have value as scrap for gold. It is the question of which are good and which are not so good for yields. Generally speaking the older the better. 

Many guys on the forum have been dealing with this stuff for 30 or 40 years so they know the good ones from the not so good ones. 

There is no easy answer. The pro's would take a representative sample of the lot, incinerate it, digest in Nitric and then analyse the gold content from there and decide if they are worth processing. 

The hobbyist may just break open one or two of each type and look for the gold and sort based on visual inspection.

All eproms that have gold legs obviously have gold content. However this does not mean that all eproms that DO NOT have gold legs do not have gold wires inside. You must break open and check. 

Once you have decided which have gold and you want to process, I gather the method is to incinerate and then ball mill and sieve then leach. In gold processing the word incinerate has a very specific meaning so you must search it and see if you are capable of doing the process safely and without violating environmental laws. 

Once leached you proceed with refining with the method of your choice.

Hope this helps, Mike.

How many of these eproms do you have? Just curious.


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 3, 2011)

Look i already know how to process them. I was looking for some feedback on whats the best way not how to but thanks anyways.


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 3, 2011)

Im looking for some opinions not the process.


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Glondor you gave me a place to start. Ive got about 100, but do you know anything about the art work thats in them or if these are that type.


----------



## glondor (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry. Just trying to help.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Buy an ebook which GSP is selling on Steves page www.goldrecovery.us . A lot of info about what you ask.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 4, 2011)

rkbassin said:


> Im looking for some opinions not the process.


Listen, pal----I've seen more than enough of you and your attitude. Get it fixed, and do it immediately. I will not tolerate your smart mouth one more time.

Harold

edit: corrected typo

Thanks, Barren


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 4, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> rkbassin said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking for some opinions not the process.
> ...



Harold you might want to fix this in red and then remove my post.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Barren. I corrected my error. No need to remove your (useful) post----I am not exempt from the need for being precise, and I appreciate your keeping watch. 

Harold


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 6, 2011)

HAROLD, NO YOU LISTEN PAL NOBODY HAD A ATTITUDE TILL YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH. SO DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO PAL. ITS EASY TO TALK SMACK ON A COMPUTER. SO GO AHEAD AND RUN YOUR MOUTH BUD.


----------



## shyknee (Mar 6, 2011)

good bye rk


----------



## Emmjae (Mar 6, 2011)

rkbassin said:


> HAROLD, NO YOU LISTEN PAL NOBODY HAD A ATTITUDE TILL YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH. SO DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO PAL. ITS EASY TO TALK SMACK ON A COMPUTER. SO GO AHEAD AND RUN YOUR MOUTH BUD.



All I can say is your blowing it if not already blown it. Your bad mouthing one of this forums smartest and most knowledgeable members and I have to say I don’t like it. I have been a member here for a little over 8 months and I started knowing absolutely NOTHING. I can personally tell you that most if not all of the information you seek IS here on this forum. YOU need to put in the effort.

This forum will not give handouts. If you searching methods aren’t panning out, try asking for some possible search terms or even links to help you find the information. Copping an attitude won’t get you anywhere except banned. 

There is no easy or exact way to process e-crap…period. It also takes a lot of volume. If you have read Hoke’s book and searched this forum for answers and processes and can’t even find anything close to what you wanting to know, then do what I do or maybe most of us do. Take the knowledge that you should have gained and try some smaller tests and find a way that you’re comfortable and successful with. You might even want to share your success or process with the forum to help others with the same problems. That’s what this forum is all about.

Mike


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 6, 2011)

He's gone.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Mar 6, 2011)

This one won't be sharing anything. And deservedly so.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 6, 2011)

You know i used to use the internet to escape the craziness of society and the general disgust that i seem to have developed for human interaction both in cyberspace and the real world. What is it with the hatred and the discontent of today"s society? Some of these folks act like they have road rage or something. I shiver when i think of the scale of negative energy generated everyday across this planet and in the grander scheme of things what affect it has on the future of society and our universe as a whole. Positive energy. Kitties, got to think about kitties. Soft warm fury kitties. Yep!!, time for my medication.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2011)

rkbassin said:


> ITS EASY TO TALK SMACK ON A COMPUTER. SO GO AHEAD AND RUN YOUR MOUTH BUD.


And 3....2.....1.......
Look here slick, many members have put up with your tedious questions,and tried repeatedly to help you,and help you find the answers you needed to get you going,even though you had a horrible attitude on several occasions.
I refrained from laying into you once already.Anyone on here can tell you....that is an extreme rarity for me.Harold doesn't need to run his mouth.....he has several thousand members that will be his voice,and I am one of the strongest!I would love to say what I want,however that would only bring down the integrity and maturity of the forum,and we are here to learn and teach,not babysit you and your lack of willingness to find an answer on your own.
That being said,I guarantee you that you are banned as soon as harold sees your post.You are lucky I was never asked to be a MOD because you wouldn't have made it this far here.And if you ever do decide to come back on the forum you had better change that "the world owes me everything" attitude,or you WILL end up banned again!


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 6, 2011)

So guys, I am new to this refinning, Can you walk me through each step and guid me we with pictures andbasically come to my house and do it for me? Also can you loan me some scrap since I cant find any?

Im joking if you cant tell.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 6, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> So guys, I am new to this refinning, Can you walk me through each step and guid me we with pictures andbasically come to my house and do it for me? Also can you loan me some scrap since I cant find any?
> 
> Im joking if you cant tell.


 :lol: :lol: Oh yeah - one more thing!Can your girlfriend come over & stay at my house, just to keep me company ...? :lol: :lol: 8)
EDIT: sorry, couldn't help myself - I think my meds wore off


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for your glowing comments, guys. You likely already know the outcome. We've put in way too much effort on this forum (all of us) to tolerate morons that think the world owes them a living, and have no respect for good and proper decorum. 

Anyone that comes to this forum and expects to be treated kindly, all the while passing out insults and expecting to be spoon fed, is not going to have a pleasant visit here. 

Needless to say, I banned this guy to save him from Barren's wrath. I shudder to think what may have come from the attack. 8) 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Thanks for your glowing comments, guys. You likely already know the outcome. We've put in way too much effort on this forum (all of us) to tolerate morons that think the world owes them a living, and have no respect for good and proper decorum.
> 
> Anyone that comes to this forum and expects to be treated kindly, all the while passing out insults and expecting to be spoon fed, is not going to have a pleasant visit here.
> 
> ...



I held my tongue on that one, I knew has was already going to be banned. 8)


----------



## nickvc (Mar 7, 2011)

Barren I wouldn't waste your effort even replying to some of these idiots I'm sure you have much better things to do with your time...... like counting your collection of gold plated pins..twice! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 7, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Barren I wouldn't waste your effort even replying to some of these idiots I'm sure you have much better things to do with your time...... like counting your collection of gold plated pins..twice! 8)



Yep I agree most of them I don't unless they really make an ass out of themselves. But sometimes it can be a good stress reliever. I'd rather count my CPU's since I have more of them than pin's  .


----------



## joem (Mar 7, 2011)

CLICK stealth mode off: I've stopped giving responses, even the smallest emoticon, to the all caps all - selfish postings from newbies on this forum.
I just don't get it? Members (especially new ones) have an opportunity to learn how to make a great deal of money, which they are really seeking, but refuse to accept the way. I have been here for many months now and the search button is my best friend. Sure I get hundreds of topic replies but compared to the million I get using google the search results on this forum are always an interesting read and never try to sell me " I can make $123, 786, 890.64 in tewlve seconds" money making plan. 
Going back to stealth: CLICK


----------



## jimmyreece (Mar 7, 2011)

i think everyone on this topic has a good point.study and read first then if and you will, need help, then ask. if questions werent asked and then answered, ther wouldnt be anything to find on the search function of this forum. me personaly i'l search,find and read what im looking for and still ask a question. maybe there is a new or different answer out there. you wont know unless you ask


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Yep I agree most of them I don't unless they really make an ass out of themselves.


Yeh thats when I step in!


jimmyreece said:


> i think everyone on this topic has a good point.study and read first then if and you will, need help, then ask.


I,as well as the moderators,do not mind a new member asking a question that has been asked a million times.That member (rkbassin) however,was told repeatedly by myself and others to use the search feature,and he continued to ask redundant questions.
Glondor even went as far as to say "I have been searching the same topic. I have found loads of info. Look harder."
I do not mind helping anyone that needs help,including meeting members locally to help them,but we all witnessed that member take it too far,then spit in harolds eye.
By the way,Harold and Steve are primarily responsible for teaching me what I know now.I have gone on to teach many others what I know.I am not above anyone else,by any means,and I do have the occasional issue that I still talk to one of them about.But when I *give* advice,it comes from what I was taught,or experience,not because I am guessing.
Ok back to working on my furnace.


----------



## jimmyreece (Mar 7, 2011)

hey mic! yeah that knuckle head did have the wrong approach to them guys.its to bad because he could have learned some great knowledge here, but definetly needed to learn some respect first. 
anyway do you or anyone eles know of any forum members in northern california?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2011)

jimmyreece said:


> anyway do you or anyone eles know of any forum members in northern california?


Unfortunately no I do not.Most of the members I know are north of you,or from arkansas east,and then overseas.I know we have quite a few members that do live there,but they are rarely on,and I have not gotten to know them.The closest member to you that I know(my oldest friend) is a moderator that lives in washington state.
You can always click on the "member" tab just below the search window,then click on location,then go forward to page 179.There you will start seeing the members in california.Of course those are only the members that actually listed where they are.A lot of members don't do that,but it should give you a place to start.


----------



## jimmyreece (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks mic


----------

